# Tarawa Battle Maps



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Heres are some battle maps for the battle of Tarawa.

They're large, so you can download them for future reference.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 22, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks Sys!


----------

